# Poly bag t-shirts



## Twin85 (Jun 12, 2005)

Does anyone know how and what the cheapest way would be to poly bag your t-shirts?

Thanks,

Parker


----------



## hungnyc.com (Jun 27, 2005)

Parker,

I like ULINE (www.uline.com).
Awesome quantity for great prices. Wide variety of poly bag sizes as well. Check 'em out.

Josh


----------



## mackieaj (Jul 9, 2010)

Does anyone know a company that does postage bags in the UK? I have been posting t-shirts in standard Post Office bags and it doesn't look very professional.....probably because it isn't. Also, where can I find decent poly bags that are just clear and simple. I need them to wrap my items straight after I have printed them.

Many thanks and long live Yellowdog!


----------



## InfraRed (Jul 4, 2010)

I purchased my clear poly bags and poly mailers both on ebay. Check there, you should find some good results.


----------



## tone1tees (Dec 24, 2009)

i jus got mines from u-line they seem ok. i think i could have went a size bigger, oh!well you live and lrean


----------



## coled (Jul 18, 2010)

Just as InfraRed said, there are people who sell all types of packaging on Ebay.

You will defo find what you need on there.


----------



## mackieaj (Jul 9, 2010)

This website is amazing, instant replies to even the most basic of questions. I was just about to buy 3000 bags from a company in China! So thank you everyone, you have saved me a lot of money.


----------



## grunt482 (Aug 26, 2008)

I use Uline. A lot of good stuff there. 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## BEatMaKeR (Aug 1, 2005)

That's too funny... I just posted a reply to an old topic of this same thing 1 minute ago.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t2876.html

I had some comments regarding Uline bags. Would love to hear your replies back.


----------



## mackieaj (Jul 9, 2010)

grunt482 said:


> I use Uline. A lot of good stuff there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


Had a look at their website and the choice is massive. Unfortunately they don't ship to the UK. Does anyone know of a similar company in the UK?


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

I use a flip-fold to fold the shirts and have a special bag made that slips right over the flip fold to slip the shirt into the polybag, I need to take a video to show how slick it works. I also use a vented bag because it is much easier to close the bag as it lets all the air out, and have the suffocation warning printed on the bag as required by law in some states. It took me a while , I couldnt find the perfect setup, but this works slick.


----------



## Shapeshift (Jun 9, 2010)

mackieaj said:


> Does anyone know a company that does postage bags in the UK? I have been posting t-shirts in standard Post Office bags and it doesn't look very professional.....probably because it isn't. Also, where can I find decent poly bags that are just clear and simple. I need them to wrap my items straight after I have printed them.
> 
> Many thanks and long live Yellowdog!


There is a website called postpack that deal with all these sorts of things, you may want to check them out.


----------



## VeeLove (Jul 18, 2010)

newbie question, should you have artwork (company name/logo) on the polybag or no? I wuld use them inside a mailer and also at festivals for protection. Would a sticker be tacky?

Thanks!


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

coled said:


> Just as InfraRed said, there are people who sell all types of packaging on Ebay.
> 
> You will defo find what you need on there.


1000 vented clear polybag suffocation warning 10 x 14 " - eBay (item 380257101570 end time Sep-04-10 23:11:08 PDT)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2009)

transpack in the UK


----------



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice bag, however, a bit thick at 2mil. I use this Store Supply and get 500 1mil shirt bags, with a fold over flap for $18 and change. Wholesale Garment Bags | 12
I don't need 1,000 at a time so this is perfect for me and have been using these for several years.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

VeeLove said:


> should you have artwork (company name/logo) on the polybag or no?


You could, but it's not likely to be worth the cost.



VeeLove said:


> Would a sticker be tacky?


If you mean sticking a sticker on the side of the bag instead of printing on the bag, then personally I think yes.

But if you mean using a small sticker to seal the bag instead of using tape, it's quite common and an easy/cheap way to add another piece of branding. I don't think there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## thetrillest (Sep 22, 2011)

vgary said:


> Nice bag, however, a bit thick at 2mil. I use this Store Supply and get 500 1mil shirt bags, with a fold over flap for $18 and change. Wholesale Garment Bags | 12
> I don't need 1,000 at a time so this is perfect for me and have been using these for several years.


Do the bags on the link still have the flap? I was looking at them and it looks like they don't have a flap, at least from that picture.

BTW those aren't poly bags are they? They look like regular plastic bags. I'm wondering what would work better a 1mil poly bag or a bag like this.


----------



## mackieaj (Jul 9, 2010)

For those in the UK looking for packaging I would suggest this seller on eBay. Instant delivery and very resonable prices.


----------

